# Surprised by a Beautiful Pigeon!!



## Tracey (Sep 29, 2003)

Hello Everyone we Live in upstate Ny. We raise American Bulldogs. On Saturday while we were conducting a dogs show this beautiful Pigeon landed in our yard.
My children managed to catch her/him.
We are assuming it is a she and we are calling her "Lucy" We have lived here in the country for 6 years and we have never seen a Pigeon. 
I have taken a picture of her and would like to know if anyone out there recognizes the type of Pigeon she is.I understand that there are many varieties and this is a long shot.
She is very tame. She will sit on your hand and walk up to you. I am sure someone is missing her greatly. I have read many of the post on this board and have learned alot about the care she will need.
Are there any sort of treats that Pigeons like. My children are just in love with her. I can tell by what I have been told that it is probably impossible to find her owner.So I guess this is yet another addition to our farm. Any additional info is greatly appreciated.
I can e-mail the pic to anyone interested in guessing her variety or just to see this beautiful girl.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for your care and concern of this beautiful pigeon.

I guess she doesn't have a band, does she? She is obviously someone's pet. Glad your family will adopt her! Pigeons are wonderful pets!

Pigeons can have raw spanish peanuts- the small ones. They love them!

Please post the picture on this website and we wil be happy to tell you what kind of pigeons she is.

Since you have already learned alot about reading our website I will assume you already have read the basic care of pigeons . Feel free to ask anymore questions.
Treesa


----------



## Tracey (Sep 29, 2003)

Could someone please tell me how top post a pic. Thank You.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tracey,

Welcome to pigeons.com .. it's nice to see you here!

You will need to go to http://www.webshots.com or another of the free picture sites and upload your picture. Once that has been done you can post the URL to the picture here in a message.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited September 30, 2003).]


----------



## Tracey (Sep 29, 2003)

Hope this works http://hometown.aol.com/randdskennel/images/lucy.jpg


----------



## fortfun (Feb 12, 2002)

wow.........lovely bird!


----------



## kramer (Aug 25, 2003)

sorry, your link didn't work for me...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The link worked fine for me. A Beautiful bird that chose the right place to land.

Cynthia


----------



## kramer (Aug 25, 2003)

wait a minute... the link now worked. she's a cute bird! thanks!!!


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

SHE'S A BUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!! This looks like a Roller. I have two, and they have such sweeties, with great personalities. My female is as sweet as anything and my male is so cute and bossy and overprotective of his little mate. They're so cute and fun to watch!! I'm so happy she found you. Treesa


----------



## Tracey (Sep 29, 2003)

Thank You to everyone! I was told she is a Birmingham Roller.
Does anyone have a website for information regarding this variety.
Thank You.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep--she looks just like my Birmingham Rollers. We have lots with the "bald" head like hers. I just love them. I hope you can find her owner but if you can't, she'll be a wonderful pet. Pigeons seem to have a way of finding people who will like them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tracey,

Here is a link to the National Birmingham Roller Club website:

http://www.nbrconline.com 


Terry Whatley


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Tracey...I have a bird Identical to this one! Wow...I call her L.S. Eagle, cuz she was a little sh..t in capturing her and looks like an Eagle. WE called the owner off the band. He said it was a high flyer Roller pigeon. If there was a band on him please at least try and track the owner down and see how interested he is in getting him back. If not, you have a wonderful bird. They aren't good homing birds, but supposedly do great acrobats in the air. I haven't had mine out yet to tell. I will try and post the pic of mine and you will see the resemblance!
Donna


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

Here it is ...I think.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/92761331/92761495kQcUVF


----------



## frances27 (Sep 10, 2003)

I just looked at the picture. What a beautiful bird! From my little experience and this board/site I am learning that pigeons (like many Jack Russell Terriers I have known) find good people to spend their lives with.
Perhaps there is a God/Goddess of pigeons up there helping them to people's yards, and homes.
From one adoptee (I am sure now that the pigeons adopted me) to another I wish you luck and happiness. I found a wealth of information, and wonderful people on this site to help keep the pigeons we found happy, healthy and well.

Frances 




> Originally posted by Tracey:
> *Hello Everyone we Live in upstate Ny. We raise American Bulldogs. On Saturday while we were conducting a dogs show this beautiful Pigeon landed in our yard.
> My children managed to catch her/him.
> We are assuming it is a she and we are calling her "Lucy" We have lived here in the country for 6 years and we have never seen a Pigeon.
> ...


----------



## karen1 (Nov 24, 2002)

Oh what a BEAUTIFUL bird. Much luck to you and yours.
Karen & Company


----------



## Tracey (Sep 29, 2003)

Once again thank you to everyone for there response. Lucy is doing great. I have her out most of the time. She loves to perch on the book shelf and watch over the livingroom.
The picture of her look a-like is great.
I have another ?
Is there a way to tell how old a pigeon is and how long can I expect my house pigeon live?
Thank You


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

Tracey, it sounds like this bird is going to have a wonderful life! Unfortunately, it is extremely hard to tell how old a pigeon is. They can live 15-20 years though, so hopefully you have a young one. Please keep us informed of his progress and make sure you get him the pigeon feed and pigeon grit. They love to bathe too so give her a big bowl (not real deep) of water and watch her bathe..it's a neat sight.

If he or she was used to having a mate, she (or he) might become restless. If so, you may want to get her a mate. There are plenty of places to get one and perhaps someone from the board would have one available. Just a thought. I think my L.S. Eagle is the coolest looking bird I have in my loft. Have fun with your new member of the family!


----------

